# Foamy Vomit



## Dave

There have been a couple times that Benny has thrown up, not food or chunks of things he's eaten, but yellow foam. I was wondering if anyone knows what this is or why this might happen? I've heard that dogs do this when their stomachs are empty. But if there's nothing in his stomach to throw up, then why does he do it?


----------



## Tucker325

It's bile. Tucker sometimes does it if he eats fuzz or hair and he has to throw up but he hasn't eaten any thing. Cockapoos tend to throw up when they eat something abnormal like fuzz or hair or something from outside. Tucker does it occasionally. The vet said it's normal when they eat something abnormal.

We had a whole ordeal with Tucker where he was throwing up constantly and he had to stay at the vet and it turned out ha had an irratated esophagus from eating something.


----------



## Dave

Ah thanks for the insight.


----------



## Bella Girl

mine was also doing this a couple weeks ago. same time every evening. I started putting two and two together and realized it was a couple of pieces of food lying in the grass I had to take from her a couple of times when we went out potty that she always seemed to pick up. I noticed to that she was picking up pieces of old charcoal and that was from the grill lying in the grass that had obviously had the taste and scent of meat on it. As soon as I kept her from that and got that cleaned up she stopped. That was the only thing I could think of that could of made her sick. Her vomit was white foam.


----------



## Cat 53

Max did this first thing in the morning, so I gave him a treat at bedtime, just a couple of little wheat free biscuits and have had no reoccurrence of the problem.


----------

